# Drop RDA



## HvNDhF (13/12/18)

Hi All.

Can someone please tell me who has stock of the Drop RDA?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FHM88 (13/12/18)

Hi, when last I checked I saw it going for R450 at Vape Mob.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (14/12/18)

FHM88 said:


> Hi, when last I checked I saw it going for R450 at Vape Mob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but no stock unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (14/12/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Can someone please tell me who has stock of the Drop RDA?
> 
> ...


https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=drippers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (14/12/18)

Thanks all. 

Found one 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## geekvape (17/12/18)

Hi,

Geekvape store have both Drop BF 24mm RDA and Drop solo RDA in stock.

If you have interested in them ,please feel free to have a look:

https://www.geekvape.com/store/digiflavor-24mm-drop-bf-rda.html
https://www.geekvape.com/store/drop-solo-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

